# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  سوال در باره jquery

## ironman

سلام دوستان چند تا سوال داشتم
1- چطور میشه از jquery داخل ASP.NET استفاده کرد
2- چطوری به دیتابیس متصل میشه (میخوام یه متن متحرک تو سایت داشته باشم که متن رو از پایگاه داده بخونه)
ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید :قلب:

----------


## afshin9032

JQuery از JavaScript استفاده مي كنه و به ASP اصلا ربطي نداره
فقط بايد متن ها رو با ASP از DataBase بخوني و بعد به پلاگين JQuery براي نمايش بدهي

----------


## vb.net2008

سلام
من رفتم توي سايت jquery.com اما نمي دونستم بايد چي دانلود كنم اصلا Jquery يه نرم افزار جداي يا مثل javascript مي تونم توي كد هام ازش استفاده كنم

----------


## afshin9032

> سلام
> من رفتم توي سايت jquery.com اما نمي دونستم بايد چي دانلود كنم اصلا Jquery يه نرم افزار جداي يا مثل javascript مي تونم توي كد هام ازش استفاده كنم


JQuery يك ابزار براي استفاده در سمت كلاينت مي باشد و با جاواسكرپپت نوشته شده و مي توني عين كدهاي جاوااسكريپت استفاده كني
البته سينتكس كمي فرق داره

----------


## vb.net2008

ممنون ميشه بگيد بايد چه طوري توي vb.net از استفاده كنم من هيچي نمي دونم لطفا واضح توضيح بدين از توضيحاتي كه توي اين تاپيك قبل از من داده شده بودم چيزي نفهميدم

----------


## afshin9032

jquery با زبان javascript نوشته شده و اگر شما با javascript آشنا باشيد راحت مي توانيد استفاده كنيد
براي يادگيري به بخش JQuery بريد

----------

